# Green Tide for trade



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My orks have spored and I have more orks than I will ever use. I already have one painted green tide no need for another. 

I have a green tide for trade All assembled some primed black a couple painted even. 

90 Ork Slugga CHoppa boyz
10 Ork Nobs with Power klaws and boss poles
6 orks with big shootas
4 orks with rokkits
Warboss with Power Klaw (AOBR) I think I have two of them

Looking to trade the little buggers for another army or a bunch of stuff that you don't want any more. Make me an offer let me know what you have and what you want to trade.


----------

